# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  THe knafeh Dough

## RAHEN

*THE KNAFEH DOUGH
(MAFROOKEH)*
 
*INGREDIENTS:*

3 cups semolina(smeed).1 cup semne.1 cup sugar.1/4 cup of water. 

*STEP BY STEP:*

Mix all the ingredients together.Put them all in a tray.Put the tray in the oven for a few minutes until it dries.Rub it until it becomes soft and smooth.When you want to make any recipie,mix the dough first with some butter and put it at the bottom of a tray(30cm) until it cover it very well,press little bit until it sticks,and then continue what you want to do.

----------

